# Is this a good PSU?



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

http://www.ultraproducts.com/product_details.php?cPath=60&pPath=383&productID=383 Is that psu good for overclocking EVERYTHING, amps wise and i think 32 amps is enough.


----------



## DR.Death (Jul 2, 2006)

i dont know about them but a good make is antec they make qualty psus here is one for a bit cheeper http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103931 or you could go ocz for a little more money   
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817711002


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

i think the ultra is better because it has 8 peripheral


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

and also the ultra costs 9.99 dollars at radioshack lol


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 2, 2006)

If you go to cheap your only gonna be back here asking why stuff Isn't working or why your equipment has burned out......When It comes to power.....Going cheap Isn't the way to go.

I also will recommend Antec...but the True Control series Instead....Powers everything I have..and has power to spare.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16817103933


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

dude...mine is better because its a ultra... their power supplys are more relieable than antec...(i think) and plus, my psu's name sounds cooler


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Ultra power supplys are and always have been junk  They are famous for burning out and burning out parts as well when the die.  You come here asking for opinions, yet you rebut every opinion you get.  Very few people like Ultra power supplies and you will definitely get muc hmore negative responses than positive to your question.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

But $9, thats pretty cheap....


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

ohh pwned lol im not telling u the site for 9$ tho


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 2, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> dude...mine is better because its a ultra... their power supplys are more relieable than antec...(i think) and plus, my psu's name sounds cooler




Not even close to the Antec True Control as far as Quality goes......I gave you a link to a PSU that'll smoke your Ultra......You ask....we respond....you don't listen....but hey....no matter...get the shiny one with the cool name.......just don't expect alot of sympathy when It goes pop and takes some stuff with It.  

I run a fair amount of Hardware In my rig on top of OC'ing....heres a Screeny of my Volt rails while Folding for over 15hrs with the Antec True Control 2 550.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 2, 2006)

I recently got the Antec SmartPower 2 500W dual rail Modular, for a mid ranged unit its as solid as a rock, nice sleeved cables and the modular cabling makes a real difference, if you don't wanna spend too much I can recommend it.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> Not even close to the Antec True Control as far as Quality goes......I gave you a link to a PSU that'll smoke your Ultra......You ask....we respond....you don't listen.
> 
> I run a fair amount of Hardware In my rig on top of OC'ing....heres a Screeny of my Volt rails while Folding for over 15hrs.


I think the reason for his question was the Ultra was $10. The tru control is 11 times that. Is it 11 times better?

For crazy OCing no its not the best. But for a reg system that OCs every now and than its fine.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 2, 2006)

That's a good comeback Mark, good comeback.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 2, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I think the reason for his question was the Ultra was $10. The tru control is 11 times that. Is it 11 times better?
> 
> For crazy OCing no its not the best. But for a reg system that OCs every now and than its fine.



Thats fair......Honestly though.....would you trust a $10 PSU In your Highend system....I wouldn't trust It In my daughters low end comp.....let alone In a system with the Hardware we run.

True Control Is $90......do I think It's 8 times better?....Yes...yes I do.


----------



## markkleb (Jul 2, 2006)

I have the same PS in my UltraBlue with H2O, SLI, Lights, 3 120MM  fans and 4 Hdds. Works fine to me..

Look we all got stuff we like better than other stuff, but dont knock someone just cause you dont like his stuff. Personally I would rather have a Silverstone 750 but I dont have $200. So I make do with what I have.

Do you really believe there is a better PS anywhere for $10 that has a Lifetime guarentee and free shipping too?


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 2, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> Thats fair......Honestly though.....would you trust a $10 PSU In your Highend system....I wouldn't trust It In my daughters low end comp.....let alone In a system with the Hardware we run.
> 
> True Control Is $90......do I think It's 8 times better?....Yes...yes I do.


Well, it's $99.99 MSRP, then the original price RadioShack has it is $79.99, then they had an instant $20 rebate that brings it to $59, then Ultra has  $50 mail-in rebate, which brings it to $9.99. From $100 it comes to $9.99, not bad.


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jul 2, 2006)

markkleb said:
			
		

> I have the same PS in my UltraBlue with H2O, SLI, Lights, 3 120MM  fans and 4 Hdds. Works fine to me..


  Fair enough....I myself have serviced a few Ultra powered systems and they died badly....so my expierience makes me comment on them that way.



			
				markkleb said:
			
		

> Look we all got stuff we like better than other stuff, but dont knock someone just cause you dont like his stuff.


I'm not knocking him.....I build Computers on an every other day basis......most of them are Highend machines like we run here..I give clients recomendations...If they follow It they follow It....I've had more than a few customers get the Shiny Ultras....and 3 of the 5 I put In rigs have come back dead...along with some other hardware...so I base my opinion on that.



			
				markkleb said:
			
		

> Do you really believe there is a better PS anywhere for $10 that has a Lifetime guarentee and free shipping too?



I dunno......I do know I've never had to use the warranty on the Antecs I've Installed...and I've already quoted my expieriences with the Ultras.

It's all good......I was just trying to save Him some possible grief down the road.
Forgive me for this.


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 2, 2006)

yay...i just took apart my old raidmax psu and i found so many goodies... i found 2 ALLUMINUM HEATSINKS, 2 80 MM FANS, and a crap load of screws so now i have 2 intake 1 side and 3 exhaust (including my video card iceq2 cooler)


----------



## b1lk1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Lifetime guarantees don't cover all the hardware they take out when they pop.  I wouldn't buy one for $1.  He didn't ask if we liked the price, he asked if we like the PSU.  Short answer, no.  It is junk.  Even if I had a low end system I would not run it.  The Fortron PSU's are around $40-$50 for a good low end PSU that won't eat parts.


----------



## pt (Jul 3, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> yay...i just took apart my old raidmax psu and i found so many goodies... i found 2 ALLUMINUM HEATSINKS, 2 80 MM FANS, and a crap load of screws so now i have 2 intake 1 side and 3 exhaust (including my video card iceq2 cooler)



wich was your raidmax psu?


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

? it is the 1 that i will change for the ultra and also its a lifetime WARRANTY... which means that they have a very well made product or they would be losing money very fast... the raidmax psu had 2 80mm fans that have a 2 pin plug  but YAY i get to mod something now  those heatsinks will go to my effort to make a better north and south bridge heatsink... my northbridge is nf4 so imagine the heat when im overclocking... im going to go to lowes for some short alluminum pipes for heatpipes and use electrical tape to tape it all together


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

*Things to consider w/ PowerSupplies...*

1.) Is it switching?

(Meaning it only draws what it needs from the A/C power outlet, & no more than that (based on peripheral demand))

2.) Does its fan have a ball-bearing design (rather than sleeved design)??

3.) Is it over 350w (no system today should be powered by anything under that imo)???

* I say this, because here is a typical breakdown of powerdraw by peripheral, in table form:

AMD Athlon XP/64 or Pentium IV CPU = 20-40 watts
Motherboard = 60-90 watts
RAM = 20 watts (per each 256mb)
PCI card = 5-10 watts
AGP video = 20-50 watts
CPU case fan = 2-4 watts
5,400 rpm diskdrive = 5-10 watts
7,200 rpm diskdrive = 5-15 watts
10,000 rpm diskdrive = 5-20 watts
Floppy drive = 5 watts
CD-DvD drive = 10-20 watts
Cold cathode lights = 3 watts
LED lights = < 1 watt

** *IMPORTANT:* did you all know that MOST of the power supplies out there only hit around 60% efficient when they hit their typical operating temperature (40-50 C/90-100 F)?

(Thus, You'd probably want one rated higher than the amount of peripherals power added up from the chart above, just to supply a BASIC SYSTEM (see parts & consumption levels above & start adding up the numbers, you'll get the point!)).

4.) Spike & sag protection - does it have it????

4.) Lastly - how long & how good is its warranty?????

APK

P.S.=> Antec's newest lines w/ the "SmartPower" series (500w & up) have a really neat thing in "pluggable" lines in them... meaning as you need more power, you add cables plugging them into it as needed ONLY (lessening clutter in the case)... I recommend them, because I have one, & love that feature in & of itself! apk


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

Alec§taar said:
			
		

> 1.) Is it switching?
> 
> (Meaning it only draws what it needs from the A/C power outlet, & no more than that (based on peripheral demand))
> 
> ...


its 500 watts with dual +12, 16amps one and 18amps second...its efficiency on normal is     >70% and yes, has spike protection, wats sag? It has a lifetime warranty so it must be of quality build.


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

*Well, if it fits the bill of criteria above?*

See subject-line/title!



* If it does fit the points I listed above (& sounds like it does)?

GO FOR IT!

APK

P.S.=> One part you sort of have to "watch out for" imo, with PSU's, is this part:

"its efficiency on normal is >70%"

Sometimes, they test @ WAY below std. operating temps. (see above) & that "raises" that figure... but, you'd have to know their test conditions & ambient room temps etc. (& if they let it "heat up" too, of course)...

STILL, the one you mention does sound good also! apk


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

ya and i got it for 9.99$ anyways...


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

*For That Price? Go For It!!!*



			
				rpg711 said:
			
		

> ya and i got it for 9.99$ anyways...



See subject-line/title: My hearty recommendation is above!



* You cannot beat a price like that... not really!

APK


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

so how much watts does a p4 3ghz overclocked to 4.5 ghz use?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 3, 2006)

rpg711 said:
			
		

> so how much watts does a p4 3ghz overclocked to 4.5 ghz use?



THAT, you're going to have to ask the "overclocking fiends" here about, because typically you raise voltages on things to power up overclocks iirc...



* Not a "HUGE" overclocking nut here, I just go conservative...

APK

P.S.=> The chart of power usage by typical component mix above should be of assist, but as far as o/c'ing goes (to the extent YOU have)? I am NOT the guy to ask... apk


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

well im guessing around mabee 80 watts and if i really push it to 5ghz... 100watts mabee? but i will need to volt it up to 1.55 or 1.6 volts


----------



## rpg711 (Jul 3, 2006)

if i had a p4 at 5ghz and it was 100watts... i used all of the largest wattages in ur chart and only got 365 but then add the x800gto and u get around 450 watts


----------

